# 2014 CTD Project Car #1



## Cynical (Jul 31, 2018)

Ordered new Verde Saga rims in satin black and did some of the hashmark lines on the side plus a new k&n panel filter. Pictures incoming.


----------



## Cynical (Jul 31, 2018)

K&N panel filter in improvement of MPG by 2-3mpg oddly enough. 

Tires and rims came in today ? installing this weekend once the work week is over. 

Picture included. Will update with pictures after install.


----------



## Cynical (Jul 31, 2018)

Updated photo new rims, vinyl decal, & K&N


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Need to Niteshade the headlights


----------



## Cynical (Jul 31, 2018)

I could see that. ? I feel like living in VA though when you start messing with headlights too much that’s when they begin pulling you over I’ll do a film and hopefully no problems. It’s the main reason I didn’t buy smoked headlights outright.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, take them apart and paint the chrome black then.


----------



## chevyguy75 (Oct 13, 2018)

what brand are your headlights and tail lights? are they sealed well? do they accumulate moisture? In Ca you will get popped for tinted headlights as well.... a film is a good solution because if you get pulled over you can just peel it off on the spot and avoid the citation. also, do you happen know where I can get the clear front bumper marker lights?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

chevyguy75 said:


> what brand are your headlights and tail lights? are they sealed well? do they accumulate moisture? In Ca you will get popped for tinted headlights as well.... a film is a good solution because if you get pulled over you can just peel it off on the spot and avoid the citation. also, do you happen know where I can get the clear front bumper marker lights?


They are made by DEPO. They are on Amazon, but cost less elsewhere. If you go to my build thread - link in my signature - the source link is there.


----------

